# Wagner without vocals



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

So.. Does it exist? I have heard Tannhauser overture, which i like a lot. But is there something else? which is not a overture. (It must be something worth listening to of course)

and i have heard ride of the valkyries..

Reason for this thread is that there has been so much talk of Wagner lately, and i wish to like him more, but as i have stated before - I'm not a big vocal fan.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

There are a number of Wagner without singing discs out there: The Ring Without Words, Tristan und Isolde: An Orchestral Journey, and the like. I enjoy listening to the full operas more (you get a sense of why those excerpts are the way they are), so I don't see the point, personally, but someone must.

Here's another important excerpt from the Ring. Siegfried minus Siegfried!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

There is also The Ring: An Orchestral Adventure, performed by the Scottish Nationar Orchestra and Neeme Jarvi and the abovementioned Ring Without Words by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Lorin Maazel.















I prefer full operas too, but I listen to these sets of leitmotivs sometimes when I don't have enough time. It feels very good to hear all those long familiar and well-loved tunes, even when they are out of context.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

some orchestral sections:

Götterdämmerung Trauermarsch: 




Götterdämmerung Rheinfahrt: 




Parsifal Karfreitagszauber: 




His symphony:


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Richard Wagner Orchestral Music - Charles Gerhart conductor, National Philharmonic Orchestra Chesky 9036801612

It has excerpts from Tristian & Isolde, Die Valkure, Seigfried Idyll, Gott Dammerung and Die Valkyries.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I really like Stokowski's Symphonic Synthesis'. Best when Stoki himself is conducting them though. He would have made a fine Wagnerian. He really has the feeling for it. One of the nice things about them is that they transcribe the vocal line into the violin for female vocals and cello for the male. It makes the music more complete somehow.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Wagner without singing? To what end? Isn't that rather like Chopin without piano?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I prefer the de Waart recordings of the orchestral transcriptions, despite the scary covers.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> So.. Does it exist? I have heard Tannhauser overture, which i like a lot. But is there something else? which is not a overture. (It must be something worth listening to of course)
> 
> and i have heard ride of the valkyries..
> 
> Reason for this thread is that there has been so much talk of Wagner lately, and i wish to like him more, but as i have stated before - I'm not a big vocal fan.


Good idea for a thread. I like Italian opera, but have trouble keeping up with Wagner's opera. I'm going to check out one of the suggested CDs as it may ease me into his work. 
I tried to watch _The Ring_ on PBS, but couldn't stay with it.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Wagner without singing? To what end? Isn't that rather like Chopin without piano?


It's the tunes you know,the tunes,they know a good tune when they hear it!

Glad to see you !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

quack said:


> I prefer the de Waart recordings of the orchestral transcriptions, despite the scary covers.
> 
> View attachment 13122


How could you prefer him to Stokowski's own,unbelievable?

That sleeve should be on the worst sleeves thread.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Wagner without singing? To what end? Isn't that rather like Chopin without piano?


By no means.

As I said, I'm looking for something he has composed, which doesn't have vocals. Not necessarily instrumental opera version.

Thanks for all the recommendations.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The purely instrumental works (Symphony, Faust Ouverture, piano works) are not really representative of the later Wagner. Siegfried Idyll is one of his better works, though.

I´m a big fan of Stokowski´s Wagner orchestral recordings too - there are several, including those from Decca and RCA.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think a lot of young people know much about Stokowski beyond Fantasia.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Disney´s "Fantasia" is largely a US phenomenon these days ... Here in Denmark young people will know a lot about about _After-ski_, maybe a little about _Lewin-sky_ and ... well, that´s probably it. Certainly no Stokowski.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I don't think a lot of young people know much about Stokowski beyond Fantasia.


By the time we've finished they will !!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Disney´s "Fantasia" is largely a US phenomenon these days ... Here in Denmark young people will know a lot about about _After-ski_, maybe a little about _Lewin-sky_ and ... well, that´s probably it. Certainly no Stokowski.


We have it here and my daughter's children have the DVD.


----------



## tankership (Aug 30, 2012)

I like Wagner's orchestral excerpts very much, and his overtures, especially Rienzi!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The overtures and preludes from the various Wgner opers (or music dramas) have been staples of the orchestral repertoire since Wagner's day, and rightly so . Some conductors have taken other parts of them out of their vocal context , such s Stokowski and Maazel . These have been given the less than elegant name "bleeding chunks from Wagner ." 
If you haven't experienced any complete performances of Wagner ,live or recorded , a good way to prepare yourself is to get familiar with these orchestral expcerpts . 
If and when you get a hold of any complete recordings, or DVDs of live ones, I recommend listening one act at a time , with some space inbetween to give yourself a breather .
I've been a Wagner freak for over 40 years since I was teenager , which is not to say I don't love music by many,many other composers , including ones who were hostile to his music .


----------

